
Job start date delayed by a year by the company, what can I do? - kaptell
I was offered a job as a software developer last Nov and was supposed to start working from May 16. But now they have deferred my start date to July 17. this has serious implications on my career. Is there anything that I can do?
======
brudgers
That sucks.

To me, I doubt there is actually a job. If there is an international or
immigration aspect of the position, it has the features of a scam.

Good luck.

------
harperlee
I would assume that in a year they will have forgotten. Most probably they
have offered you this delay so they don't break the offer, understanding that
you will not wait a whole year for the job. So don't. If on a year you don't
have found anything, try reaching out to them on that promise, but don't
expect too much.

------
jeffmould
That sounds really odd and a little concerning. I would immediately begin
looking for a different job. They probably can't afford to pay you now, and
have deferred hoping their financial situation is different in a year. If that
is the case, who is to say it will be any better. Cut your losses now.

------
meric
If they could delay your job starting date like that, what are they going to
do with your promotions, raises, etc? Find another job.

------
mtmail
Do you have a signed contract? I don't understand why you say "by a year", it
sounds like two months (still bad of course).

~~~
Slaul
I think he means May 2016 and July 2017.

~~~
mtmail
That's so bad it didn't even cross my mind.

------
facorreia
Yes. Work for another company.

